# Xp3 filter Bio media



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I just got and xp3 and it didn't come with any media i could use for the bacteria to colonize on. what could i use?
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Jan 1, 2005)

welsher7 said:


> I just got and xp3 and it didn't come with any media i could use for the bacteria to colonize on. what could i use?
> Thanks,
> Dan
> [snapback]1192731[/snapback]​


There are several things you can use. Ceramic beads, lava rock, any of the biomedia for other brands (example 1 of my XP 3's has the biomedia for aquaclear in one of the chambers). It is just a matter of personal preference


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

anybody ever you use this stuff? http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Matrix.html


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

i would just stuff it with biomax


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i use bio-media and just the filter floss and just sponges. Keep it simple!


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

that media you were lookin at just looks like ceramic, if you like it go for it! if you want legos to hold your bio, go for that, but prolly wont work that well


----------



## masterofdragons (Feb 1, 2005)

From top to bottom my XP3 looks like this(devided by half chamber):

Tray #1

Filter Floss
Seachem Matrix (Basically Lava Rock)

Tray #2

Seachem Matrix (Basically Lava Rock)
Ceramic Rings

Tray #3

Filter Pad
Filter Pad
Filter Pad
Filter Pad


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

welsher7 said:


> anybody ever you use this stuff? http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Matrix.html
> [snapback]1192918[/snapback]​


Yeah matrix is very good....









Big als sells a 4 liter bucket for like 23$........


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I used to use Ehiem Effi Substrat in my AC500 and it worked very well.

There are plenty of choices out there, I prefer ceramic based stuff ot lava rock type stuff myself. Both are very porous and have lots of surface area for bacteria to grow.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

would the large bags of landscaping lava rock from a home improvement store work?


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

For bacteria colony media nothing is better than a fluval biomax sells for $8.49 at bigalsonline.com or $12.99 at petco.

I use them on all my filters from XP3's, emp400's, AC500's. On XP3 you might need about 3 boxes of biomax.


----------

